# Suggestions



## troyfisherman97 (Sep 23, 2014)

I just started making my own panfish lures. They are still very basic but I have tried them out and they do work pretty well. They hold bottled scents well and don't fall apart. Any feedback or suggestions on how to make them better would be appreciated 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## troyfisherman97 (Sep 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

if they cach fish,thats all what you need,
there is lot of flys in steelhead forum,
check out you tube,how they make any flys,and write down and drew the picture for refrence,
write#1what he start with,#2what he do next,#3 next,
you can stop the video and write that down,if I do that all,then I wach all video if I missed somting,
this way you lern difrent technic.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

As HappySnag said..... most important thing is if they work. The chart/red and chart/black are great color combos.

Tying is fun and can be addicting once you see how well hair and feather jigs work. Lots of things you can add to make them 'look' better, but 90% of the time that is just so they look better to our eyes. Store bought ones are usually junk and fall apart quickly, but you can make sure yours do not fall apart.

If you are using the thread as your body, get a bottle of Sally Hansen Hard As Nails clear fingernail polish and coat the thread with it. 2 coats and the tail will get eaten off before the thread ever comes apart.

You can also use chenille for the body. It will hold scent for quite a while. You want the chenille that does not have the hard wire in the center. Some craft stores carry a Darice product called Wireless Chenille in a couple different colors.

The feathers you used obviously worked, but there are some that will flow better in the water and give them more action. Look for Marabou or Hackle feathers. Another cheap tail material that has a lot of action is Craftfur. All of that can be purchased at craft shops. Some of the dyed colors will fade over time in the water.

You can get pretty crazy patterns tying jigs that will be unique. Have fun!


----------



## MEISTERICS (May 15, 2006)

Unless you are trying to accomplish something different you don't need that much thread to secure the material. You one need a fraction if what you are using. Buy yourself a quality whip finishing tool. Very easy to use and locks everything down. I usually don't use any cement or glue. But you obviously can. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

A friend is an artist tying jigs and he showed me what he tied two years back. He has tied a lot and the improvement is obvious with the difference today. I'm hoping with a longer learning curve I will be there someday. If your catching fish with your own tied jigs you are ahead of me. His advice to me is tie a jig if you don't like it cut it off the mistake and retire it until you satisfied. The cost is minimal.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Like mentioned, use Maribou feather for the tail. Try Hobby shops or Jo Ann Fabrics. It dances and unjulates enticingly. Also, skip the "yarn" bodies and get some chenille wrapping material. See the Netcraft catalog or website for materials.


----------

